# Мощное возбуждение. Шея. Хрящи, как желе



## andreyyy (12 Фев 2020)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые специалисты.
34 года, 180 см, 64 кг.

*Симптомы:*
-сильное возбуждение, истощение
-не могу радоваться
-потливость, выпадают волосы, сильный шум в голове не проходит 2 года
-агрессия, негативные мысли, кошмары ночью
-не могу заснуть ночью
-днем не способен ничего делать
-мощная психосоматика (особенно страдают хрящи - сдавал анализы на ревматизм, ничего не нашли)
-память, мышление на нуле
-не смотря на это в голове тысяча мыслей, поток не останавливается
-работоспособность на нуле
-острая пугливая реакция на звуки(время от времени)
-зрение: падение остроты, контрастности, цветов

Состояние "на дне", иногда на грани ада (когда идет обострение шеи)
Этому ухудшению предшествовало: упал вниз головой,

Это состояние длится 4 года. Но еще 10 лет назад начал ходить к неврологам. Тогда основные жалобы были на различные "спецэффекты" в зрении, непереносимость громких звуков, непереносимость жары/холода, ВЧД.

=================================================

*Психосоматика или просто соматика.*
Могу назвать до 20 симптомов которые даёт психосоматика.
Заострюсь на одном. "Плавятся" все хрящи.
Болят колени, немеют ноги.
При запрокидывании руки за шею - немеет. Выскакивает гигрома. И т.п.
Регулярно обостряются грыжи в пояснице, шее: 1-2 раза в год нормально так, и по-мелкому раз 7 в год.

Я думаю что нахожусь в замкнутом круге. Шея даёт это возбуждение. А возбуждение бьет по шее. Диски в шее не восстанавливаются, а наоборот.

Предположительно возбуждение так влияет на шею через воспаление. Т.к. пью нпвс и заметно лучше становится.

Подробнее про этот момент https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30416/

*Внутричерепное давление.*
Тяжесть в голове, распирающие боли. Усиливаются лежа, особенно под утро после сна. Первую минуту после сна хожу как пьяный, шатает. Также после горячей ванны, физнагрузок.

Сейчас это терпимо, почти незаметно, ухудшается эпизодически. А 10 лет назад подкладывал под подушку подстилку, мучало сильнее. После того падения видимо стало лучше.

По МРТ невролог говорила что расширение большой цистерны есть в голове, но причина находится не в голове, судя по тому же МРТ. Причину искать нужно ниже, в шее. РЭГ также показывает затрудненный отток.

*Шея.*
Была травма в детстве: нажали в шею 15 лет назад, и она заблокировалась на месяц. Шея кривоватая уже давно. С правой стороны в череп что-то давит, видимо позвонок. Наклон на право не идет, на лево - идёт. Левая подзатылочная короткая мышца напряжена и толстая, правая расслаблена, и с триггерами.
Грыжи: 3,4,3,4 мм.
*
Ипохондрия.*
Сразу скажу, про мол ипохондрик, не накручивай, итп.
Лежу на левом боку - куча проблем, тревоги, навязчивые мысли.
Переворачиваюсь правый на бок - все "проблемы" сразу же улетучиваются.
Аналогично кошмары ночью снятся только если сплю на левом боку.
Т.е. связи с мыслями нет. Много других примеров.

*Синдром ПА.*
Неврологи говорят что симптоматика не подходит. Должны быть яркие головные боли, и головокружение. У меня эти симптомы есть, но не сильные.

===========================================================

Имею свою теорию о том как всё происходит. Для меня очевидно и логично.

Итак, есть ВЧД, и причина не в голове. Значит в шее.

Далее. Ложусь на живот. Делаю самомассаж подзатылочных мышц - шум в голове спадает, идет заметное улучшение.

Также есть зависимость этого шума (шум как индикатор подсказывает, всегда равен возбудимости) от положения:
Лежа лучше чем сидя.
Ходьба хуже чем сидя.
Упражнения хуже чем ходьба.
Т.е. видимо лежа расслабляются мышцы в шее, и становится лучше, при ходьбе постоянно происходят мелкие трения в шее, и становится хуже.

Таким образом ВЧД + субъективное =  причина в шее.

И закручивается по спирали. Шея даёт возбуждение. Возбуждение даёт психосоматику. Психосоматика влияет на шею. А так далее. Когда эта спираль раскручивается сильнее, я прямо чувствую что шея никакая, головные боли до тошноты, по типу СПА, поднимается температура.

Далее, не нашел взаимосвязи между ВЧД и возбудимостью. Только в самые острые периоды. Может быть сильная возбудимость, и почти нет ВЧД. И наоборот - если посижу в ванной, в голову начинает давить, но возбудимость, шум в ушах не усиливается.

То есть ВЧД скорее всего не причина этой психосоматики/возбудимости.

А дальше не понятно. Что так влияет?

Синдром позвоночной артерии?
Раздражение нервной оплетки артерии?
Сдавление блуждающего нерва?
Сдавление спинного мозга?

И выяснить бы какие именно позвонки в шее виноваты - верхние два, или остальные? При обострении грыж шеи усиливается возбуждение. Значит возможно нижние. Но когда у меня это всё начиналось вряд ли были грыжи, а симптомы  - уже были.

============================================================

Анализы:





						анализы_основное.rar
					






					drive.google.com
				








						Google Drive: Sign-in
					

Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					drive.google.com
				








						mrt3D_sosudy_19.rar
					






					drive.google.com
				




=============================================================

Вот все симптомы которые были за 4 года. Сейчас почти ничего нет из этого. Проявлялись синхронно.
- было дело, чуть ли не дошло до отслойки сетчатки. Кусок поля зрения выпадал.
- зрение как "пластилиновое", искажаются цвета
- лицо желтеет
- ощущение нашатыря, или крови в легких
- дыхание рывками
- аритмия, тахикардия
- холодные руки, ноги
- болят органы: правый бок, и в районе поджелудочной
- ежедневные скачки температуры
- падение иммунитета, любая зараза выскакивает
- бросает то в жар то в холод
- внезапная сильная изжога (никогда не страдал этим), и через 2-3 дня внезапно проходит
- сердце плохо прокачивает кровь, труднее отдышаться от нагрузок
- падение щитовидной
- дереализация
- немного неразборчиво выговаривал слова
- пот неприятного запаха


благодарю, если осилили текст


----------



## Никанор (12 Фев 2020)

Если сжать до минимума ваш рассказ, то получится описание движения автомобиля, которому не хватает топлива для нормальной работы двигателя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2020)

Не от позвоночника.
Лекарства принимаете?


----------



## Стёпа (12 Фев 2020)

Вот теперь ваш рассказ полный, ну и собственно как я и предполагал, толчком данного состояния была травма. Я же вас спросил сразу, была травма или нет, вы не ответили. У вас блок позвонков скорее всего, и предположительно 1-2 го иначе шея бы нормально поворачивалась и не было бы такого влияния на ПА со звоном в ушах и нарушением венозного оттока. В принципе мое мнение не изменилось невролог-остеопат ваш врач. Пускай тестит вам подвижность шейных позвонков на выявление патологического блока, и т.к. Времени прошло уже много, такие вещи нужно сразу исправлять было по хорошему. Потливость , тахикардия, и падение зрения  опять же нарушение венозного оттока . Это все очень взаимосвязано, сердце качает сильнее, чтобы компенсировать разницу в давлении, поэтому и одышка с тахикардией.

Переделать уздг с ротацией 1-2 позвонка и с этим заключением к остеопату который работает на уровне родовых травм


Никанор написал(а):


> Если сжать до минимума ваш рассказ, то получится описание движения автомобиля, которому не хватает топлива для нормальной работы двигателя.


При ВЧД голова вообще не соображает, не то что топлива не хватает.


----------



## Никанор (13 Фев 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> При ВЧД голова вообще не соображает, не то что топлива не хватает.


Потому и не соображает, что не достаточно энергии получает. Вот подайте вашему компу электричества меньше на половину положенного и он перестанет соображать.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не от позвоночника.


Почему же так много зависимости от движений/положения шеи? Вот могу покрутить сейчас влево-вправо, и весь день буду на нервах, с повышенным шумом в ушах. А очередной врач скажет не накручивайте(мысли а не шею, иди к психиатру. Вот тут подробнее писал про зависимость от шеи https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30416/#post-409688


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лекарства принимаете?


Афобазол давно принимал от него хуже стало.
Фенибут где-то на 30% работает, слишком слабо.
Глицин, валерьянка почти не чувствуются.
Медитации помогают
Группу B витамины принимаю, вроде бы помогают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Фенибут где-то на 30% работает, слишком слабо.


Значит надо сильнее на 70%


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> У вас блок позвонков скорее всего, и предположительно 1-2 го иначе шея бы нормально поворачивалась и не было бы такого влияния на ПА со звоном в ушах и нарушением венозного оттока.


Поворачивается более менее нормально. А наклон направо - блок, и при этом справа что-то давит и болит, возможно позвонок в череп трется.

ВЧД скорее всего нет. Напоминает о себе изредка. Да и раньше не было таких симптомов сильных как сейчас, а ВЧД наоборот было сильнее. Сейчас даже утро - самое лучшее состояние. А раньше наоборот тяжесть была, и шатало.
И связи ВЧД с этим возбуждением не могу найти.
Но не буду утверждать, возможно ВЧД просто изменилось, перешло в другие симптомы.

УЗДГ с ротацией у нас не делают. А какой смысл делать пробы, если у меня этот шум в голове, возбуждение круглосуточно? Значит что-то где-то переживается круглосуточно, без поворотов, делай в любой позе.

И может ли быть такое при СПА что ярких головокружений, боли в голове нет, а мощное ВСД есть?

Имеет ли смысл делать КТ с 3D на диск?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит надо сильнее на 70%


Согласен. Попробую.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Фев 2020)

КТ можно сделать в 3D , он покажет подвывих если есть, но у вас блок позвонка при наклоне головы. У меня после хлыстовый травмы такая же ситуация, поэтому и говорю, что нужно уздг зоны V3 с ротацией, учись описывает при наклоне в какуИ далее к остеопату, самы вы там блок не устраните и ношение воротняка Шанца не поможет, это не работает с 1-2 позвонком. Блоки ЛФК можно только убрать с 3 позвонка и ниже , т.к. там есть МПД.

Вы же были у остеопат, он проверил вашу шею и жалобы на боль и блок? И снимки ваши не открываются кстати.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

Был на консультации у 2 остеопатов, кинезиолога. Один сходу сказал что блуждающий нерв зажат в С0-С1, даже не осмотрел. Другие осмотрели, и говорили что гипермобильность, сколиоз (что итак очевидно),что вся шея в функциональных блоках.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Фев 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Был на консультации у 2 остеопатов, кинезиолога.


Ну и? Лечиться вы я так понимаю не стали


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

Не стал. Любое физическое воздействие на меня - ухудшение. Нужно либо сразу снимать основные симптомы воздействием на шею, что ни у кого не получилось. Ни у массажиста, ни у кинезиолога. (а не отваливать 20 тыс которых нет на то чтоб пролечить сколиоз с непонятным результатом). Либо разрывать замкнутый круг в другом месте - в гормонах. Пить транквилизаторы, ад. Здесь я и пытаюсь выяснить что и как пережимается. Возможно найти это звено, на которое можно воздействовать.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Фев 2020)

А причем тут массажист и кинезиолог? я вам сказал про невролога-остеопата, который умеет работать со сложными случаями например при родовых травмах, дцп и т.д. Вы можете еще 30 лет пить ад, лежать на диване, чтобы не болела шея, но проблема решена не будет.
И что в вашем понятии физическое воздействие и ухудшение? В

и по поводу массажистов при вчд, нестабильности, синдроме ПА, блоках к массажистам не желательно ходить, мне это категорически запретил мой врач невролог-остеопат у которого я лечусь и такого же мнения физиотерапевт из поликлинники, отказала выдавать номерок на массаж. Только электрофорез и светолечение на шею.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

У меня ситуация другая чем у большинства со схожей проблемой. У меня не просто ВСД, а ВСД, которое убивает все хрящи(в т.ч. межпозвоночные диски).
Я уверен, если убрать это возбуждение, то шея восстановится быстро, за пару месяцев.
А сейчас я вообще вышел из строя, работать не могу, истощение нервной системы.
Просто огромная разница когда хрящи в норме и когда не в норме. Когда совсем плохо - даже спать на боку не могу - поясница болит. 
Или вот пример - когда было хуже позавчера - я лежал на подушке, и шея никакая по ощущениям. И просыпался 4 раза ночью, и были точечные головные боли до тошноты(СПА скорее всего) и прибавилось ВЧД утром.
Потом выпил НПВС плюс помедитировал - и шея бодрячком, ночью просыпался 1 раз, никаких ВЧД, или СПА,

Как еще объяснить это явление не знаю. Отсюда все идёт я считаю.
И эти транквилизаторы, антидепрессанты не для того как у большинства людей чтобы они просто не страдали.
А чтобы убрать это воздействие на межпозвоночные диски (хрящи) .

А потом подключать ЛФК. Сейчас даже перестал делать упражнения против сколиоза и для осанки. Потому что в прошлом году у меня было хуже всего в период когда их делал, да и так чувствуется - чуть неудобное движение - ухудшение.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Фев 2020)

Да чтож вы все заладили хрящи, да хрящи. Вы открытие в науке сделали ВЧД убивает хрящи, это полная чуш!   Болевой синдром идет не от хряща, а  от мышцы, которая перенапряжена в одном месте, больше чем в другом, это может проявлять в тянущей боли и жжении.  И не важно где это, шея или жопа извините за лексикон. Но вы уперлись в свою теорию "мягкого хряща" такого вообще не бывает.
НПВС вам временно снимаете передачу этих болевых импульсов не более того, проблему нужно решать глобальнее и помочь вам в этом сможет специалист по мышцам и позвоночнику в одном лице.
ВЧД в вашем случае, это следствие неправильной биомеханики в шее, не более того.


----------



## axse (13 Фев 2020)

Сходите к эндокринологу, на всякий случай. Сдайте кровь на гормоны. Потливость, тахикардия, слабость, боль в суставах - симптомы щитовидки.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Болевой синдром идет не от хряща,


Боли нет. Зато есть возбуждение. Такое может давать спинной мозг, либо блуждающий нерв, либо таки СПА.
ВЧД  - вряд ли.

Разрывать думаю - либо по психологическому звену - те же транки, медитации.

Либо найти таки что там в шее... В принципе та спазмированная левая короткая мышца - её давлю либо разминаю - улучшение идет.
Но если что не так - может подействовать в обратном направлении не плохо так.
Особенно замечаю если немного задеваю второй позвонок - нервная реакция организма.
Это подразумевал под самомассажем,  не так выражался.
Но просто самомассаж подзатылочных тоже помогает вроде как.

Есть замкнутый круг, а в нем 3 звена я считаю. 
Возбуждение -> диски шеи -> что-то пока неизвестно что(нервы, СПА) -> Возбуждение 
Какой-то из них надо выбить я считаю, либо оба сразу.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

axse написал(а):


> Сходите к эндокринологу, на всякий случай. Сдайте кровь на гормоны. Потливость, тахикардия, слабость, боль в суставах - симптомы щитовидки.


Это симптомы ВСД тоже вроде бы.
щитовидка: первый анализ отклонение, второй анализ норма, третий опять норма. Мне кажется что если гормоны стресса так хлещут, то не только щитовидка, а все гормоны не на своём месте как следствие.
Кровь/моча в норме.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Фев 2020)

@andreyyy, я уже сказал, кто вам нужен.
скидывайте нормальные фото мрт сюда, ваши ссылки не работают.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> скидывайте нормалные фото мрт сюда, ваши ссылки не работают.


"Не удалось загрузить файл для предпросмотра. " - а ниже кнопка скачать
работает?


----------



## Стёпа (13 Фев 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> "Не удалось загрузить файл для предпросмотра. " - а ниже кнопка скачать
> работает?


нет, не работает. никто не будет скачивать прогу для просмотра.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> нет, не работает. никто не будет скачивать прогу для просмотра.


это сам файл


----------



## auditor (13 Фев 2020)

я не врач . 

у меня было похожее состояние которое длиться до сих пор но немного научился управлять этим 

как я понял первопричина - это психика и зациклиность на проблеме  . 

с этим работают психотерапевты . мне было стремно идти к ним я пробывал сам выбраться

вам надо переключить психику

выбивает из таких состояний поглощенная с головой увлеченность чем то , также хорошо помогает ежедневные физ нагрузки до изнеможения плюс полая изоляция от стресовых ситуаций которые провоцируют обострение - вплоть до кординальной смены жизни 

как устаканится психика сразу станет лучше и начнете потихньтку набирая обороты вновь строить жизнь


----------



## andreyyy (13 Фев 2020)

вряд ли


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (13 Фев 2020)

@auditor, пожалуй с вами соглашусь, этого отрицать нельзя. Нужно разобраться с мышцами для начала - это пипец как сложно. У меня тоже блок 1-2 позвонка, там позвоночная артерия, ее кровоток меняется от состояния мышц, например плеча. Иглой в триггеры покололи под узи коровоток меняется более чем в 2 разы и симптоматика от СПА тоже падает, но не полностью. Тонус глубоких мышц падает, это на ощупь заметно, но все равно они спастичны. Психосоматику отрицать нельзя, это последний рубеж, который нужно взять!


----------



## Стёпа (13 Фев 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> это сам файл


файл то качается, но не читается при просмотре. Спросите админа, тут есть инструкция как закачать снимки сюда


----------



## andreyyy (17 Фев 2020)

Похоже всё-таки психосоматика-ипохондрия.


----------



## andreyyy (23 Фев 2020)

Нет, не ипохондрия. Медитациями вытащил себя кое как на нормальный уровень. И сегодня чувствовал себя хорошо первую половину дня. А вторая половина - снова мощное возбуждение, сильный шум в голове. С мыслями вообще никак не связано. Мысли были хорошие. Видимо полежал неудачно на жестком валике, когда примерял, поэтому пошло возбуждение.
Чувствую себя изолированным от мед помощи. Даже скорую вызвать - то же самое скажут - это не от шеи. Да уж...


----------

